# Scratch and bash an EMD E-8 loco



## machiningfool (Nov 15, 2008)

My name is Bob and I have been building in 1:32 scale for a number of years. My interest is with Santa Fe passenger locos and cars. I make my own molds from scratch. When I started there were no 1:32 F or E series locos, so I proceded to build my own. Since MTH started selling 1:32 and since my cabs didn't look as good as there's, I took the E-8 A and B mold that I have made and put them together, I am in the middle of doing this as I write this. I will try to post some pictures here and provide a link to some painting of an MTH F-3 diesel on YouTube: search: painting an F7 warbonnet diesel. Sorry, I don't know how to post pictures yet, I see no buttons. I will try later.


----------



## machiningfool (Nov 15, 2008)

I just uploaded some pictures of the E8 a and b to YouTube. Search: E-8 a and b


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Robert,

nice job!  your models are very impressive! here is the video:




(you might want to consider adding some "keywords" to your video! 
(you can still go back in and edit your video to add them)
things like "model train" "g gauge" "model locomotive" "MTH trains"
without those key words and phrases, youtube doesnt know what to make of "E8 A AND B"
for some reason, they think it has something to do with Justin Beber and teenage girls..)


----------



## machiningfool (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank you for your kind comments. I did add quite a few target words, that's funny about Beber. I have been building off and on for quite some time, and now I am getting serious. I am trying to learn about decals and having a rough time. I just bought an Alps printer, but my decals are not up to snuff. I am going to have to get some serious instruction. I tried to print the nose logo for the Warbonnet scheme and the colors are very poor, so I am looking for advice. I have made molds for a complete consist for Santa Fe passenger with both F7 and E8 locos both having the b unit also. I just went to your website, what a wonderful experience, thank you. There is nothing like the love of trains.Bob. Thank you very much for posting my video. I will keep you up to date. Nice start on that loco.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Bob, can't imagine how you cast those large pieces. I've done small simple stuff, but nothing like that!

jerry


----------



## machiningfool (Nov 15, 2008)

I just upgraded the membership and will be posting some pics of my molds and how I made them. When I first started in 1996, I made the patterns and molds with a router, but since bought two Bridgeport mills, one CNC and one manual. Most of my work is done on the manual mill. I will share some of my methods, pretty simple really. The mold that I am most proud of is that of the Pullman 1945 observation made for the Texas Special. This mold was made by a router with the help of a tooling pattern. Making that tool was quite a venture.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Want to make a little cash? Come up with a Harriman roof that will fit a Aristo-Craft heavyweight passenger car.


----------



## machiningfool (Nov 15, 2008)

Where would I get some pictures, have any? I always like a challenge, Bob


----------



## machiningfool (Nov 15, 2008)

The method that is used to embed a video from YouTube is too weird for me, so to see some of my molds and work, go to YouTube and search: In capitals, type: EMD AND PULLMAN MODEL RAILWAY PATTERNS AND MOLDS
If you can't get there with that, my channel is: omiateeful


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

This type roof. http://modelingthesp.blogspot.com/2...-cars.html
Here is a stock Aristo roof. 
http://rldhobbies.com/sfart31661.aspx


----------



## machiningfool (Nov 15, 2008)

I finally transformed the Santa Fe cigar band logo to vector and printed it out on an ALps printer and it looks good. I just have to get it in one piece on to the loco. The picture of it is on my profile picture.


----------

